# Plants in Frontosa tank. Anyone?



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wondering if it is a good idea to have some plants in a frontosa's tank? Anyone is doing this right now with success? If yes, what are your recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have hornwort, vals and swords in my front tank right now.


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

When adding plants to a tank with Fronts. Just keep in mind they like to dig. Java ferns and anubias are not plants you plant. They do best tied to rocks and drift wood and get nutrients from the water column. If you do decide to go with a plant that requires its roots to be planted like Swords. Just be sure to plant them in areas where the fronts wont likely dig or place stones around them to detour digging them up. I also recommend feeding them a chunk of zucchini once a week to also keep them away from wanting to try and chew on the softer newer leaves

Java Ferns
Java Moss
Swords
Anubias species
vallisneria 
Rotala species, hardy ones.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Some good advice already! I would generally avoid plants that need to be rooted in the substrate, and concentrate on Java fern and Anubias. Also keep in mind that if an adult Frontosa has chosen a particular spot as its territory, you either need to move your plants out of that spot, or the Front will shred them - never mind how hardy you think those plants should be 

Here is a video of my 240G Frontosa tank with plants.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the advices! Didn't receive any notifications onthis! Weird!
Nice pic,fmueller!


----------

